# Fundamentals of Inlay DVDs



## psh

Good review, thanks.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for a great rewiew of the DVD´s

Dennis


----------



## shopmania

Sounds like an interesting set. Thanks!


----------



## Randy63

Excellent review Roger and I agree completely about Steve Latta's instructional dvd's. They are easy to follow and to learn from. He shares a wealth of information in these dvd's that is difficult to find anywhere else. If one has any desire to create or make decorative bandings, stringing, or other inlays these give you the details needed to accomplish those techniques. Two thumbs up here as well!


----------



## LateNightOwl

Excellent write up. If the DVDs are as well thought out and informative as your review, they must be fantastic. I'll put these on my purchase list for the day I am ready to give serious inlay a try. Thanks.


----------



## BarbS

Thank you for an effective review. Two of the three are on my wish list.


----------



## helluvawreck

Thanks for the tip on these videos. I just looked at your projects and your boxes are beautiful. You mentioned Kentucky rifles. I've always been interested in getting into building black powder rifles, not from scratch but from kits where you have to finish up the metal castings and parts and build the stocks etc. Where is there a good hobby site for this. BTW, I know of Dixie Gun works. It's been a while since I went there.


----------



## Blisswoodshop

I had the opportunity to watch one of this video, good information.


----------

